# twin turbo 4 cylinder?



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

It would be way down the road, but I wanna put twin k03's on a 2.0L. It's manual,. but has no power at all. Any input would be nice.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (vrod0514)*

wont push much air using only two cylinders to spin the turbos, much better results by using a properly size single unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (VWralley)*

unless he means to compress them... then it would still suck seeing as hes using the same turbos


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (89VWdieselGolf)*

http://www.hulsenturbotuning.nl/Projecten_main.htm
First car in the list is the owners
bi turbo 20vt


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (The Green)*

I asked my brother, and he made the same point ya'll did; I wouldn't spool till around 7000RPM's, but I could just keep them small...or would a single bigger one be a better idea? or is that a matter of preference?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (vrod0514)*

single properly sized would be better imho


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (bdcoombs)*

twin scroll or a vg turbo would be really nice, or a ball bearing like the gt series


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_ a vg turbo would be really nice

youd need something to control that...
and tuning the turbo control would be quite an adventure


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm thinkin about getting like a k04, or something small. It would pretty much be a weekend car, maybe take it to the track every once in a while...


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_http://www.hulsenturbotuning.nl/Projecten_main.htm
First car in the list is the owners
bi turbo 20vt

if I'm not mistaken... that BI turbo is actually a sequential turbo system where a large (really large) turbo is fed by a smaller turbo to aid in the spool of the monster. the small turbo spools fast and helps feed the monster so it doesn't spool at 7000 like it should.
I agree with the others if you are just looking to make a little more power to start and play at the track then go with a single turbo that is sized for your motor. besides... you need to decide boost amount before doing anything so you can oplan your system, and 10 psi is a good start before the tranny/axle carnage begins.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (VDUBIN)*

You are mistaken








I've seen it in real life a couple of times...


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: twin turbo 4 cylinder? (The Green)*

I actually found a book all about forced induction: Forced Induction Performance Tuning , and i've learned a lot. It's by A. Graham Bell, and i'd recommend it to everyone.


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

ko3's have full spool on a 1.8t at what, like 1800rpm? two ko3's on a 2.0l would spool at like 2.5-3k. you could do it, it would be more of a cool factor that a performance thing.


----------



## vrod0514 (Aug 30, 2007)

so, twin k04's with a front mount intercooler? Sounds ok...


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

i know im bringing this back from the dead, but i had a couple of points to add to this:
1: there are three different turbos to choose from: ko3, ko3s and ko4
2: the audi s4 is 2.7l with two ko3s turbos with near instant spool, so 1.35ls per turbo, not much bigger
3: we aren't looking for instant spool on a 2.0, we want some power so full spool around 3k rpms is ok
4: if a ko3s will spool near instantly on 1.35ls, a ko3s should do well for 1.0l AND if not, why not start with a ko3, if it spools 2 quick or not enough power switch to the ko3s, and if all works, dual ko4 could even be a slight possibilty

After all this tho, i would highly reccomend a mildly p&ped head as an 8v won't flow near as much air as a 20v, but legend has it that the 8vs and 16vs can have a longer rpm range, so yes, this is all conjecture, but i dont think its near as far off as some people might think, i know on a different forum a guy did it with two td04s, anythings possible and ko3(s) are easy as hell to find

*not to mention you get good points for creativity and can have an exhaust shop make your manifolds and down pipes, use c2 42# prgm, and keep both internal wastegates for ease, piping wouldnt be that bad either, but if the twin td04 the other guy did worked on c2 plug n play software, i see no major problems, def off the beaten path


----------

